# scratched tiger barb update-very sick video



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I just noticed that my tiger barb had a hole in his fin, when I looked closer I am pretty sure that it is a scratch from the terra cotta pots in the tank. He has a cut right under his fin where the hole is. 
So far what I have done is put him in a bare hospital tank, and added one tablespoon of salt to the tank the tank has about 10 gallons in it. 
Should I add more salt or give him something else. He was swimming and being his normal self in the original tank, nothing else seems to be wrong. I used 1/3 of the original tank water and the rest fresh water. Then put in a not broken terra cotta pot because he was freaking out. 
Thank you in advance 
Candy


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

it sounds good but I think you should use 2 table spoons of salt in a 10 g to fight off infection...

Dean


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Dean 

I have increased the salt as you recommended. I noticed today that he now has two holes in his fin and his scratch does not seem to be getting any better / getting worse. I went and got some MELAFIX today and I am going to start this treatment to see if that helps. My concern is that he is in a hospital tank which has not been cycled, I was doing daily water changes to clean out the ammonia. But now on this treatment I am not supposed to do any water changes for a week. I have been feeding him small amounts and I am sure that he is not even eating anyways. 

If anyone has any feedback or further advice it would be appreciated.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I didn't see this! I could have given you 1/2 a bottle of Melafix when I saw you today! 

I hope that your tiger barb improves. Personally, I would keep doing the water changes if he is in an uncycled hospital tank and you're worried about the water, and just add meds every day. (But I'm not an expert)


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the offer Maureen, we didn't notice till I got back home though. Its is always good to have a bottle on hand in case of emergency's. Thank you again for all the beautiful plants, I can not believe the red in some of them.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How is your tiger barb doing? And your furry non-fish guy?


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey I just talked to O.C.D. and she was telling me the fish is doing worse ;(. Apparently the wound has spread and now both sides of the upper dorsal part of the fish is red and swollen. IN addition, there are now white fluffy areas that around and on the wound of the fish. DOes anyone know what kind of medications she should be using? I wanted to say dose both maracyn and maracyn 2 to cover lots of ground but I was wanting some expert opinion ! Any thoughts ?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok Now my tiger barb has something else wrong with him and I am not sure what it is. I was on my 5th day of melafix since the bottle said it is good for wounds, then today I did a 50% water change and added more salt. I have stopped treating with melafix. He has gotten so much worse, from a scratch and I pin hole in his fin to white stuff and red swollenness around his upper dorsal fin. Not only is it on the scratched side but he is started to get the same redness and swelling on the opposite side as well. I have added a video since I am not good at getting pic with my cheap camera, I hope the video is helpful. I would like to know what people think it is since I don't have money to be throwing into it when it is not going to be helpful, as I have just done. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not an expert but that fish looks like she's got a pretty serious bacterial infection. I don't know what your chances of treating it are, but I think it will take a potent broad-spectrum antibiotic rather than a topical treatment like Melafix. Unfortunately, I don't know which antibiotic would be the most successful. Good luck! At least it looks like she still has lots of energy.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

After a long and expensive battle my tiger barb has died. Thank you to those who were helpful through out this.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

awww... sorry to hear this man!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear it.... i don't trust melafix at all


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

: ( I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon!


----------

